# Venting about Boys



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

This is totally unrelated to IBS but guys can be real jerks. I live w/ my bf of two years and sometimes it can be really frustrating. Take today for example: He got new computer parts and one of them appears to be broken. He's now been sitting in front of the computer for upwards of 3 hrs pushing the power button over and over again.







I didn't see how this was very productive and suggested that he call the place he ordered the parts from and demand a replacement or that he call one of our friends for some help. Apparently he doesn't want to do any of these! ARG! So moody!







I understand how this can be frustrating and all but why does he have to take it out on people around him. I've been trying to be nice and calm all night but it seems like I can't say/do anything right. Now I'm getting frustrated.







I'm thinking about taking up some relaxation therapy (i.e. punching pillows) at this point. I know I can be unreasonable sometimes too but why is it that guys are so reluctant to ask for help? Is it genetic? I swear its crazy! All my girlfriends ask for help all the time and life is so much easier that way. It seems like the more frustrated guys get the less likely they are to ask for help. ARG ARG ARG!







If anyone has an answer to this question let me know! Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

It's genetic stuborness, and an inbuilt desire to always be right, and to be a hero *hehe*I think it must date back to prehistoric times when men could deal with every problem by hitting it with a wooden club







Don't get me wrong, i adore you guys (reading this and going "i'm not like that"), but you've got to admit, you can't stand being corrected or needing help!Kestrel, i hope your boyfriend has calmed down and stopped being a moody git *hehe*Men...bless 'em!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Kestrel,I think the asking for help thing is one the worst problems that we have to deal with in men. I dated a guy once who forgot to get directions home from an amusement park, and insisted on driving us around this nasty part of a town we weren't from for about 2 hours before I finally called my parents, long distance, and had them look up directions on the Internet-- only to find out we were heading in the COMPLETELY WRONG DIRECTION!!!! I don't know that I've ever been so mad at anyone in my life, lol. What is it with guys and asking for help? They'd rather let something just be broken than ask for help!!! It's so frustrating, because most women have no problem doing something like picking up a phone, calling a computer help number, and describing a problem if something like a computer is broken...but men will willingly BREAK other parts of something in order to try and figure out what is wrong...trust me, anyone who has ever dated understands how you feel. Remember that it seems to be a genetic thing, and he may truly be unable to ask for help, lol. Best of luck, I hope you can figure things out without a giant fight. Take a nice warm bath or something...guys can be so frustrating.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

im am god and therefore always right. i choose to drive in the wrong direction, the scenic route i call it. As regards to the computer, you may not understand what we're doing but trust us, we are doing it the right way.


----------



## mnienaber (Jun 30, 2003)

We're just stubborn....especially when it comes to our toys. Boy will be boys, especially with there toys. And if he gives you too much #### just knock him upside the head (I'm not advocating viloence). And yes, boys can be jerks, and so can women, but that's why we get along so well. You just have to take things like that with a grain of sand. And yeah, it does suck to ask for help when are excited about being able to do something on your own. Plus there's always that chance that if you just try one other thing then maybe you'll get it right. But then again that may just be the guy in me







Take care all,Mike


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes men can be funny creatures. Also, they can never, ever be wrong and when they are ill, they will deny until on the point of collapse! ONLY THEN will they do and see a doctor, and even that takes some persuaion.Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

But guys, we LOVE you!It's all your weird little quirks and funny characteristics that make you so interesting...if somewhat annoying *hehe*xxx


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Girls, monthly eractic mood swings, undecisiveness, etc etcBut we love you still  For you have breasts Kidding


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

lol.. cute DrDevil


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

venting about girls


----------

